# DNR meetings



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

If you missed your local meeting last year you missed your chance to give your opinion on the new perch regs before they happened. Might want to go this year. 

Meeting dates, times and locations include (in order of occurrence):


*Central Lake Michigan Management Unit*
Tuesday, March 12 from 6 to 8 p.m.
Carl T. Johnson Hunting & Fishing Center, 6087 M-115, Cadillac

*Northern Lake Michigan Management Unit*
Monday, March 25 from 6 to 8 p.m.
Bay College (Room 961 Joseph Heirman University center), 2001 N. Lincoln Road, Escanaba
Tuesday, March 26 from 6 to 8 p.m. (CDT)
Bay College West Campus (Room 231), 2801 US 2, Iron Mountain

*Eastern Lake Superior Management Unit*
Tuesday, April 2 from 6 to 7:30 p.m.
Tahquamenon Area Public Library, 700 Newberry Avenue, Newberry
Thursday, April 4 from 6 to 7:30 p.m. (EST)
Holiday Inn Express Munising-Lakeview, E8890 M-28, Munising

*Southern Lake Michigan Management Unit*
Monday, April 8 from 6 to 8 p.m.
Wolf Lake State Fish Hatchery Visitor Center

*Southern Lake Huron Management Unit*
Tuesday, April 9 from 2 to 3 p.m.
Virtual option via Zoom (courtesy of Michigan Sea Grant) (More details coming soon!)
Tuesday, April 9 from 6:30 p.m.
Bay City State Park Visitor Center, 3582 State Park Drive, Bay City

*Lake Erie Management Unit*
Wednesday, April 10 from 6:30 to 8 p.m.
Waterford Fisheries Station, 7806 Gale Road, Waterford

*Northern Lake Huron Management Unit*
Tuesday, April 16 at 6 p.m.
Lake Superior State University (Walker Cisler University Center - Anchor Room), 650 W. Easterday Avenue, Sault Ste. Marie

*Western Lake Superior Management Unit*
Tuesday, April 23 from 6 to 8 p.m. (CDT)
Gogebic Community College, 4946 Jackson Road, Ironwood
Wednesday, April 24 from 7 to 9 p.m.
Ishpeming Township Hall, 1575 US 41, Ishpeming
Thursday, April 25 from 7 to 9 p.m.
Portage Lake District Library, 58 Huron Street, Houghton


https://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570...2019&utm_medium=digest&utm_source=govdelivery


----------

